
Surprising ways to beat anxiety and be mentally strong – according to science - ALee
http://theconversation.com/surprising-ways-to-beat-anxiety-and-become-mentally-strong-according-to-science-77978
======
dieselerator
tl;dr

If you have anxiety:

1\. Start to take action even if you will “do it badly”.

2\. Defer worrying until later.

3\. Helping others can help take your thoughts away from own problems.

\---

I guess I am blessed in not being troubled by much anxiety. For those who are
I don't know how useful that advice is.

~~~
D-Coder
My 2019 semi-resolution was, "Procrastinate later -- there's always tomorrow!"

It didn't work perfectly but it helped.

